# MRG for the weekend: short bump pole or regular poles?



## MR. evil (Feb 8, 2008)

Marge and I are heading up to MRG for the weekend to enjoy the huge dump they received the past couple of days. But I am not sure what poles to use, my short bump poles or my much longer regular poles? I have a feeling a lot of the mtn will be bumped out and the short poles will come in handy for that. But will all the snow they received my regular poles will help is we hit any poweder.


----------



## bman (Feb 8, 2008)

Depends on where you will be skiing there. If you're in the woods a lot you will surely run into powder


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 8, 2008)

Definitely bring the 44 inch park poles..


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2008)

What did you end up bringing.  I probably would have went with the longer poles, but then again my bumps poles are pretty much useless anywhere but a bump run..


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 9, 2008)

I brought both pair.....when we got there this morning I decided on the short poles....boy am I glad I did. I have never seen that many bumps in my life. We just got home and my legs and knees are shot. I will be completely useless tomorrow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 9, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I brought both pair.....when we got there this morning I decided on the short poles....boy am I glad I did. I have never seen that many bumps in my life. We just got home and my legs and knees are shot. I will be completely useless tomorrow.





You should ski again tomorrow...:-o


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2008)

curious how much shorter your bump poles are than your regular poles?  I've never bothered owning more than one pair.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> curious how much shorter your bump poles are than your regular poles?  I've never bothered owning more than one pair.




They are about 6 inches shorter. It seemed like 30% of the skiers I saw at MRG todat had adjustable poles. I may look into getting a pair of those.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2008)

I ski with short poles full time now. I'm 6' 1" and my poles are a tad under 45".


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> I ski with short poles full time now. I'm 6' 1" and my poles are a tad under 45".



Holy Shit..those are clown poles..I'm 5'11 and 50 inchers are my ideal pole length..How do you manage on flats???


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Holy Shit..those are clown poles..I'm 5'11 and 50 inchers are my ideal pole length..How do you manage on flats???



Flats? Why in God's name would I want to ski those...?

Anytime you want to go head to head in a bump run let me know. We'll see who the clown is then. :lol:


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 10, 2008)

...hmm I really dig my adjustable poles... don't know why many skiers haven't used them that much - great for adjusting to the terrain you want to ski and learning what size is perfect for you.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Flats? Why in God's name would I want to ski those...?
> 
> Anytime you want to go head to head in a bump run let me know. We'll see who the clown is then. :lol:



I think I'd have you beat in speed in the bumps..but in terms of form..that's all you ski..I'd be so screwed..

Anybody ski with adjustable poles so they can plant their poles on bumps but still use the poles on groomers and flat traverses???


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Holy Shit..those are clown poles..I'm 5'11 and 50 inchers are my ideal pole length..How do you manage on flats???




I am 6'1" and use my touring poles exclusively now because I enjoy their swing weight and grip. They are set at 125cm-ish which is about 49" so I would probably go with a 48" pole if I buy a regular pole again. 50" for 5'11" seems long to me.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 10, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> ...hmm I really dig my adjustable poles... don't know why many skiers haven't used them that much - great for adjusting to the terrain you want to ski and learning what size is perfect for you.



What kind do you have?

Most of them I have seen have a clamp system that holds the adjustable portion on position with friction. My fear with this type is that if I plant real hard the pole may colapse inside of it self. I saw a coupld if guy with somereally cool adjustabe poles yesterday ar MRG. Instead of the clamp they have sort of a button system that clicked into one a several holes on the top half of the pole. This system seem more durable to me, but I have never seen them before yesterday.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I think I'd have you beat in speed in the bumps..but in terms of form..that's all you ski..I'd be so screwed..



Form = speed in the bumps.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Form = speed in the bumps.





not when you straight line..:-D

I'm a 50 inch pole based on turning it around and gripping it below the basket and it being at a right angle..

longer poles rock FTW..I one day want to try out some 52 inches..mad steezy yo


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> not when you straight line..:-D
> 
> I'm a 50 inch pole based on turning it around and gripping it below the basket and it being at a right angle..
> 
> longer poles rock FTW..I one day want to try out some 52 inches..mad steezy yo



Riiiight... :roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 10, 2008)

I am finding that I am starting to prefer the shorter poles all around. One bennifit on the groomers is that I have to keep my weight forward in order the plant my poles. Almost like a training device to make sure I am not back seating it down the Mtn.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> ...hmm I really dig my adjustable poles... don't know why many skiers haven't used them that much - great for adjusting to the terrain you want to ski and learning what size is perfect for you.



I've thought about getting some, and I might if I find a deal.  I'm afraid that I'll fall on them and bend em up my first time out.  My current poles are bent to hell, but that might be because they're cheapies...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How do you manage on flats???



Place hand on top of pole and push off.  It works nice and I find less stress on my wrists than holding the pole in the traditional method and pushing off.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've thought about getting some, and I might if I find a deal.  I'm afraid that I'll fall on them and bend em up my first time out.  My current poles are bent to hell, but that might be because they're cheapies...



SAC-up man.  I found a nice pair on SAC.  I still need to cut them though.  If I trim them as expected I can range from 42 to 46 or 48.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 11, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> What kind do you have?


I have Black Diamond carbon fiber poles. BD are the ones with the flick-lock system. I've yet to make them slide and collapse on their own with the flick-lock system. So far I haven't heard of anyone complaining about the flick lock failing on them. I don't use the twist-lock kind during winter time anymore - those can and do get icy and can slide.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have these.  Have yet to use them so I can't offer a review.  I think I grabbed them for around $50 with shipping from Steep and Cheap.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I have these.  Have yet to use them so I can't offer a review.  I think I grabbed them for around $50 with shipping from Steep and Cheap.



Those look pretty good, I'd probably consider picking them up if I saw them on SAC...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Those look pretty good, I'd probably consider picking them up if I saw them on SAC...



I'm having a tough time trying to figure out how to cut them down.  As of now the length ranges from 48 - 54".  Due to the construction I can't take the length off the top (grip end).  On the other end, I can't figure out if its possible to remove the tip of the pole and cut the material from that end.  If not I have a pair of really long adjustable poles that might work out for you tall AZ members.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Place hand on top of pole and push off.  It works nice and I find less stress on my wrists than holding the pole in the traditional method and pushing off.





Hand on top of poles...lol..wow I never thought of that..:lol:and I've skied more days so far this season than you have in your life...:uzi::-D


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hand on top of poles...lol..wow I never thought of that..:lol:and I've skied more days so far this season than you have in your life...:uzi::-D



Which begs the question why do you still suck so bad...? :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Which begs the question why do you still suck so bad...? :smash:



:lol::lol::lol::lol:

because I don't have the pleasure of skiing in Connecticut..uke:uke:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hand on top of poles...lol..wow I never thought of that..:lol:and I've skied more days so far this season than you have in your life...:uzi::-D



Must be nice to be so jaded and young.  Enjoy the added length during your personal rear-entries.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Must be nice to be so jaded and young.  Enjoy the added length during your personal rear-entries.



Don't engage, Grassi. If you ignore a pimple, eventually it will shrink down and go away.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> because I don't have the pleasure of skiing in Connecticut..uke:uke:



You win. PA is obviously far superior. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Don't engage, Grassi. If you ignore a pimple, eventually it will shrink down and go away.



I couldn't resist the amount of pole GSS likes to take.  ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> You win. PA is obviously far superior. :lol:



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

I would switch to Rear Entrys if it didn't sound so dirty..

I definitely want to try out some 44 inch clown poles.......NOT


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I couldn't resist the amount of pole GSS likes to take.  ;-)



:lol::lol::lol::lol:
I just spit water all over my screen.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I couldn't resist the amount of pole GSS likes to take.  ;-)



Nothing like a skipoleupmyass....lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2008)

Am I the only one on here without a pole quiver...shit 5 pairs of skis and one pair of poles..and they're long poles at that...I'm a bigger gaper than alot of AlpineZoners..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> I just spit water all over my screen.....



I like your Avatar...


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like your Avatar...



Speaking of - why the change to yours? I was digging that mad steezy carve you had going... :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Speaking of - why the change to yours? I was digging that mad steezy carve you had going... :roll:



hahaha..I actually crashed into the camara man...anyway the Avatar picture is the woman I woke up with Sunday morning..


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hahaha..I actually crashed into the camara man...anyway the Avatar picture is the woman I woke up with Sunday morning..



Ouch.  I hope that isn't true.  I have a friend from growing up that actually bedded the bartender at our local dive.  She didn't look much better than that.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Ouch.  I hope that isn't true.  I have a friend from growing up that actually bedded the bartender at our local dive.  She didn't look much better than that.....



Actually I found that picture doing a google picture search for ugly people..I'd rather get with Rosy Palms than her...lol..


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Actually I found that picture doing a google picture search for ugly people..I'd rather get with Rosy Palms than her...lol..



kinda looks like howard stern with a dye-job


----------



## jack97 (Feb 11, 2008)

All this talk about getting drunk and ugly people reminds me of my days behind the bar and college for the receiving end, good to reminisce.... but I just wanted give a heads up (maybe I should use another phrase )  

REI outlet has a clearance sale on poles. Haven't seen any adjustables but anyone looking to saw off their old poles.....might want to get a pair of news one as insurance or a just get different size.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2008)

You guys get this worked up discussing poles?

My pot stirring is no longer needed.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2008)

JimG. said:


> You guys get this worked up discussing poles?
> 
> My pot stirring is no longer needed.



But aren't you the short pole guru?  You have created many disciples who will defend your teachings.  ;-)


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> But aren't you the short pole guru?  You have created many disciples who will defend your teachings.  ;-)



Well, actually this goes back to Dan DiPiro's book.

Yes, I'm DEFINITELY in favor of shorter poles. Listen to what people say about pole "plants". It's not a plant...it doesn't need water or anything. It's a touch. That's all. Alot of times I ski and just keep my poles plum to the pitch of the hill without a touch. A touch can be a crutch. To keep people who bank their turns because they have poor core strength and flexibility from keeling over.

Most people's poles are just too long. I'm 6' 2" and my poles are set between 43" and 44". 

But I think GSS is just trolling for yips.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2008)

I brought my longer poles to MRG yesterday.  I probably should have brought the shorter ones.  Not sure what I was thinking, I was probably too embarrassed to use the 80's girls poles anywhere but my home mountain...   I doubt it really would have mattered all that much though, I was going to be in the back seat a bunch anyway... :roll:  Might have saved my shoulders form being so sore though...  I really need to get a decent set of poles that are somewhere in between my long poles and my super short poles.

Jim is totally right about the poles being a crutch.  I use mine as such all the time, but I'm trying to get better..  Though they did keep me upright on a few occasions..


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2008)

I've always gone by the same length standard that I've used for 25 years on the snow.  Drop arms straight down to your side, bend arm at a 90 degree angle, grab poles and that's where the grip should be.

I'm 5'8, and I have no idea how long they are.  Maybe 38-40 inches.  Never have they felt too short, never have they felt too long.  The only instance I could see a need for telescoping poles is for climbing steep angles in the back country, which I haven't done in seven years.  Even when I did, I used the same size poles.

For those who feel that having two different pole sizes is beneficial to them for different conditions, great.  To me the idea seems silly though.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> For those who feel that having two different pole sizes is beneficial to them for different conditions, great.  To me the idea seems silly though.



Your sizing method is good for groomers. Try some shorter poles in the bumps before you say it's silly though. Everyone I know that has hasn't looked back.

I ski with short poles full time now; mostly because I don't want to mess around with multiple poles of different lengths. More often than not bumps are a big part of my day anyway so I'd rather have the clown poles.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2008)

you might be right

I did however compete in a half dozen or so USSA bump competitions in high school as well as skied bumps almost exclusively back then and never felt my poles held me back.  Perhaps it's because I tend to try and take a fairly high line through the bumps and ski as tall as I can that the longer poles haven't bothered me.

The saying is true, don't knock something til you try it.  I guess spending a day with 'clown poles' :lol: as you call them has never struck me as something I needed to try.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2008)

Once I get a decent pair of poles that are slightly longer than my girls poles I plan on skiing with short poles full time as well.  They really do help me stay forward in the bumps.


----------

